# Crock gluing?



## Digswithstick (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi ,what should i use to put this back together with ,thanks


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 28, 2009)

crack


----------



## woody (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd use Super glue or Crazy glue.[]


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 28, 2009)

The problem with super glues are that they expand slightly as they harden so getting the pieces to line up perfectly can be an issue. Also if you ever try to take it apart its not easy. I sugest you use regular Elemer's glue and hold the piece together with masking tape for a couple days while the glue dries.

 Chris


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 28, 2009)

Museums use water based glue like Elmers. If you need to you can always soak it in warm water and remove the glue. Cyanocrylate glues arent really very good for rough porous surfaces.


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks much all !


----------

